# Ridgeback Panorama. (To Hull & back)



## Tombo 707 (19 Jun 2008)

I have just got back a tour from Shetland to Hull & back on my new Ridgeback Panorama fully loaded. I was not a 100% confident this bike would be up to the job in hand. I must say Ridgeback are onto a winner with this bike. It has a great build and has a great selection of components. I am 6' 2" and 15 stone and whith a 25 kg payload I had no mechanical problems or broken spokes. I was going to go for a galaxy. I called at a cycle shop in Dingwall on the way who happend to be a Dawes dealer and he was well impressed with the value and build of my bike. I cant wait for my next outing.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (19 Jun 2008)

Hull?.........Hull?..........Why on earth to Hull of all the places on earth?!


----------



## Tombo 707 (19 Jun 2008)

Because its not full of dickheads like you! find a reply for that one smart arse.


----------



## Tombo 707 (19 Jun 2008)

Codhead V Yellowbelly.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (19 Jun 2008)

Oooooooooh.....*draws virtual handbag to gob level*. Was it not a civil question? (Such venom from one with few posts). *whispers aside* "Watch it, we've got a prickly one here."


----------



## Tombo 707 (19 Jun 2008)

So can we be freinds fellow cyclist? and forget about our birthplace or is you are avid Dawes Galaxy fan.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (19 Jun 2008)

No edge to my comment Tombo. A belated welcome to the forum. Actually, Mrs A has a Ridgeback Velocity which she loves.


----------



## Tombo 707 (19 Jun 2008)

Thankyou!


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Jun 2008)

Tombo 707 said:


> So can we be freinds fellow cyclist? and forget about our birthplace or is you are avid Dawes Galaxy fan.



Methinks it was simply getting used to the Forum style - Any mention of Hull (or Swindon!) gets a a similar response - no insult to the person, simply a comment about theplace as a destination.

Anyway - back to Ridgeback.

I had a frame failure outside Glasgow when I was doing the Lochs and Glens. Summed up the losses of abandoning (train fares, hotel deposits) and decided that to buy a relatively cheap bike and continue was justifiable.

Bought a fully equipped Ridgeback speed, and rode it for the rest of the tour. Still have it as a reliable backup and "hack" when I don't want to risk some of the others.

Ridgeback have a good range and they certainly seem to do the job.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (20 Jun 2008)

Cool..well done on your first trip. I dont know Hull..never been there, but I amsure the ride was the best bit. Shetland is somewhere I would like to go, looks nice on TV anyway lol!

...so where next?


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Jun 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Shetland is somewhere I would like to go, looks nice on TV anyway lol!
> 
> ...so where next?



Unlike Hull?

Why not start from Hull?

I started many years ago with the North Sea Cycleway as defined by the New Riders of the Open Road, which was from Berwick to Hull. I have now completed the entire English coast / borders plus parts of Scotland.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (21 Jun 2008)

and which parts are the best?...


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Jun 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> and which parts are the best?...



All of it!

The view to Bamburgh Castle, Lindisfarne on a summer evening, watching the sunset in Kent, a nice little cliff top pub down a quiet side road in Cornwall. Stonking along a flat road that goes on for miles in the Fens. The long blasts downhill in the Lake District.

That is the problem / curse of touring - just when you have found the ultimate experience.................... along comes something even better!


Oh.......................... and Hull wasn't that bad!


----------



## Danny (21 Jun 2008)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Hull?.........Hull?..........Why on earth to Hull of all the places on earth?!


If you live in the Sheltands, Hull probably seems like the centre of civilisation 

By the way, welcome Tombo.


----------



## just jim (21 Jun 2008)

I doubt a Shetlander would say that. A bit of oil money goes a long way.

From the Wiki, laddie:

"Income from oil, and the improved economic state that oil-related development has brought, has resulted in reduced emigration and vastly improved infrastructure throughout Shetland, leading to an improved quality of life."


----------



## skmc1955 (24 Jun 2008)

I,m from Hull.... I,d rather be in Shetland!!!


----------



## craigwend (24 Jun 2008)

I'm from HU11 (and so is the god of the forum) don't knock it. it's as nice as any /everywhere else, lifes what you make of it generally

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingston_upon_Hull

Tour of britain going through it (and near HU11!) 

...not to mention the rise and rise of the mighty Hull City AFC!!!!!

(Probably not posted as feeble excuse to see what happens when I get up to 100 posts)


----------



## sticky sherbert (24 Jun 2008)

Hull is so good they charge motorists from south of the river to visit (and leave) Cyclists come and go for free.


----------

